
Holographic Technology Is the Next 3D - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5680798/holographic-technology-is-the-next-3d
======
cma
Passive holographic displays are getting pretty awesome too:

[http://landscapeandurbanism.blogspot.com/2010/02/next-
step-h...](http://landscapeandurbanism.blogspot.com/2010/02/next-step-
holodeck.html)

------
modeless
I'd love to know more about how this works. Anyone with a Nature subscription
want to give a summary with more technical details?

edit: here's a longer video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RuHEliwJnA>

~~~
lutorm
I scanned the article but I can't say that I figured out how it works. They
say that "stereographic holography" means you only reconstruct the intensity
of the wavefronts of the light, but not the phase. They use a pulsed laser to
write into the photorefractive material, and then it's viewed by illuminating
with LEDs. I think to figure out exactly what and how they are writing with
the laser, you need to go through the references. The article is pretty
lacking in detail.

------
Groxx
Virtual Boy 2: more red than ever!

Quite cool, I must admit. Though when do we get color? I'd imagine that'd
require a fairly different display/print surface.

